
Show HN: RoastMe.io – A neural network that has learned to insult - revalo
http://roastme.io
======
SeeDave
Here's how I suspect this thing works:

[1]: Crawl reddit.com/r/roastme

[2]: Map images to an array of "roast" comments

[3]: Compare input photo to all images from [2]

[4]: Return top three roasts from most similar image

Pretty neat, though! I've got to caution people on sharing this with coworkers
as there's a very high risk of NSFW racial/ethnic/gender humor.

~~~
emwjacobson
I posted in r/roastme about a year ago, and when I uploaded my photo it said
the same comments that were in the thread. Funny that it recognized me.

------
sgtnasty
"504 Gateway Time-out / nginx/1.10.1 (Ubuntu)" what kind of insult is that?

~~~
revalo
Hahaha, we're just getting too much traffic. We've added more compute, should
be better now!

~~~
screye
Hi, Could you reveal what you used to train the model ?

The subreddit ?

~~~
revalo
Yes, the subreddit was used.

------
msla
"You look like Kevin Smith fucked Mario and then you developed a heroin
addiction. "

"Your face is rounder than the "O" in your sign "

"I thought we already roasted Saddam Hussein."

The image I uploaded:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/Einstein...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/Einstein_patentoffice.jpg)

~~~
squeaky-clean
> You look like Kevin Smith fucked Mario and then you developed a heroin
> addiction

Awful but hilarious! I tried googling this one with quotes and couldn't find
any matches for the whole or large portions of the jokes, unlike some of the
other jokes in this thread. Is this one an original joke?

~~~
revalo
It might be! If a joke makes less sense, it probably is original.

------
swirepe
It gave me

    
    
        1. Be Black
        2. Get Welfare
        3. Ask people to roast you.
    

Fully-automated racism.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Fully-automated racism.

I'm not sure what else one would expect from an automated “roasting” whose
input is a photo.

It's not like it's working from a bio or CV.

~~~
swirepe

        > your hair is dumb and your glasses make you look like a frog
    

vs

    
    
        > you're black, so you must be on welfare

------
languagehacker
Sometimes spurious usage of machine learning is "cute" and can be massaged by
its implementer to come across as a valid instance of more art than science.
Other times, it manages to let people who want to play with off-the-shelf
libraries muddy the waters of what really comprises a quite difficult
specialization. Other times still, it helps to reinforce some of the more
atrocious biases of its source material and hold up another needless mirror to
the uglier sides of humanity that no one is ignorant of.

Your project has managed to both. Well done. Have you heard about this really
cool game called Cards Against Humanity?

~~~
revalo
Username checks out ;)

We had three main intentions with this project, two of them which you've
mentioned. This was a hackathon project, and we decided not to go the generic
route of what usually wins at such events. We wanted to have fun, and enjoy
the process of creation. We ended up insulting our judges, and came last place
:)

~~~
RepressedEmu
Thats hilarious! The last hackathon I was in went similarly: we built an ML-
powered sign language app and lost to something a team copied from an
Instructable lol

------
scandox
Well it thinks Kirk Douglas [1] has a chin beard. The other insults eluded my
understanding:

"well the good news is, youll totally be able to pay off all that medical debt
with your art degree."

"You remind me of when I draw faces on my thumb."

"Oh fuck man, you have that disease that makes you think that a chin beard
looks acceptable. Are you alright? How are your parents taking it?"

[1]
[https://www.biography.com/.image/t_share/MTE4MDAzNDEwNTA3MTA...](https://www.biography.com/.image/t_share/MTE4MDAzNDEwNTA3MTA1ODA2/kirk-
douglas-9278036-1-402.jpg)

~~~
codegladiator
All three are top comments here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/comments/4h1hj2/so_i_heard_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/comments/4h1hj2/so_i_heard_they_roast_eggs_for_passover_preheat/?st=jdepxw2m&sh=eb3ecba0)

So much for a neural network.

~~~
biggerfisch
Maybe it's just trained on full comments, not the composing words?

~~~
nibnalin
So it finds similar images to a person and shows those comments?

~~~
stevenh
Combined into one image for a quick comparison:
[https://i.imgur.com/ery4SA1.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/ery4SA1.jpg)

------
asadlionpk
I am of Indian origin, I got:

    
    
      "Uh yeah, let me get 20 on pump 3 please. Thanks goopta."
      "You look like you date rape goats."
      "Sorry you got in trouble for making that clock."
    

Automated racism! :o

~~~
OkGoDoIt
Yeah, I uploaded a picture of my Chinese friend with a phone and it said “I
thought you’d be sick of that after so many years at the factory” and “The
space between your eyes could fill the entire great wall of China”

It does seem quite racist. Which is even more uncomfortable if that’s
unintentional, if you think about it.

~~~
tscs37
The AI is fed from the roastme subreddit, where these kinds of comments will
appear consentually at times (to my knowledge), so it's not surprising the AI
picked up on it.

------
DJohnBenton
Rude

(but accurate
[https://i.imgur.com/kCPdTTB.png](https://i.imgur.com/kCPdTTB.png))

------
leesec
If you are able to reveal something of the architecture, is this just
classifying the image based off other similar images from r/roastme, and then
outputting a random insult that was deemed acceptable for that classification
of image? Like there's no NLP happening here, correct?

~~~
revalo
It's a very generic off-the-shelf CNN + LSTM, with a few bells and whistles.

------
jtbayly
Not responding for me right now. HN did it in, maybe?

~~~
revalo
Yeap, traffic is high. Our GPUs are whirring. Keep trying!

------
craftyguy
Not bad.

[https://i.imgur.com/qaK3x1B.png](https://i.imgur.com/qaK3x1B.png)

------
rotred
Does this thing detect ethnicity? Because the roasts were on point.

~~~
revalo
It's usually racist.

~~~
rotred
Yeah I tested a few images and it seems pretty accurate in detecting
race/ethnicity. I wonder where they collected all of the insults from.

~~~
lauritzsh
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/](https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/)

------
jamesmurray
How did you set up your back end here? (what's taking the photos and running
the algorithms on them)

Is there something off the shelf you've used?

Great site by the way, I'm impressed.

------
GranPC
This is awesome, thanks for sharing. I've been doing it with a few friends and
we all love it.

------
snug
Can you link to the reddit comments? It'd be interesting to see the photos
they are roasting

------
lawlessone
Well i tried it with and without glasses.

It really homes in on glasses...

------
im3w1l
How do you know people upload pictures of themselves? What if this becomes a
tool for bullies?

------
Lord_Zero
Wont load for me

~~~
trbn
Seems to only work in Chrome :/

Besides that: Hilarious site!

------
ct0
this web site it a piece of garbage. literally not a site.

~~~
ct0
it was a roast people

